# Welches OS für SuperPi und wPrime?



## Predtemp (30. Dezember 2015)

*Welches OS für SuperPi und wPrime?*

Hallo Leute, 

als aller erstes herzlichste Gratulation an Roman und das Team!

Da ich sehr lange keine Zeit gefunden habe und abstinenz war, wollte ich euch fragen welches OS nun die schnellsten Zeiten bei SuperPi und wPrime bringen. 

Evtl. Auch noch in 3dMark, also des 03 und 06. Da ich neuere Hardeware nicht besitze.

Danke schon mal.

P.S. möchte ein paar Punkte dazu steuern.


----------



## Predtemp (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welches OS für SuperPi und wPrime?*

Und gebt mir bitte (von mir aus in nem 3 Zeiler) was sich geändert hat wieder. Also darf ich noch Screenshots in Paint machen?
-CPUZ von CPU; Vram und?
-vom Benchmark und was war da noch?
-muss ich noch eine txt. vom Datum und Benutzernamen machen?

@all natürlich einen guten Rutsch in 2016!!!


----------



## minicoopers (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welches OS für SuperPi und wPrime?*

Für 32m und wPrime ist noch immer XP das schnellste. An den Screenshots hat sich nciht wirklich etwas geändert.

Für 03 und 06 ist es Win8.1 oder XP kommt auf die Karte an



> -CPUZ von CPU; Vram und?
> -vom Benchmark und was war da noch?
> -muss ich noch eine txt. vom Datum und Benutzernamen machen?



Bei den Screenshots gilt generell:

2D: Mindestens CPU-Z CPU und Mem. Mehr ist optional (Mainboard SPD etc)
3D: Siehe 2D + GPU-Z

Eine .txt mit Datum und Nickname benötigst du nicht. Der Screenshot alleine reicht 
Z.B. 32M -> http://blog.hwbot.org/wp-content/superpi.jpg


----------



## Predtemp (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welches OS für SuperPi und wPrime?*

Dankeschön!


----------

